# juggalo growers unite!



## DumpsterKeeper (Sep 8, 2010)

What up, ninjas and ninjettes. This is the spot to chat it up about all psycopathic artists and associated acts. How have they affected you? What's your favorite act? Your favorite song? Get to talkin!

I'll start it off by saying Blaze and KMK are gonna be in my town in a couple weels, and you bet your ass Iam gonna be painted up and showin up


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 9, 2010)

Juggalo's always come to the skatepark to fight like 15 year old kids where I live. Always jumping people and shit. Fuck that. Bunch of crystal meth users and hillbillies that are racist as fuck yet listen to tech9 cause he's down with the clown. haha. I wonder if ICP even likes their own fans?


----------



## blazin256 (Sep 9, 2010)

juggalos are so cool, they throw bottles at the people they pay to see.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Sep 9, 2010)

I didn't start this thread so people could come in and make generalizations based on singular anecdotal experiences. If you got an opinion about juggalos, that's cool, but coming in with a chip on your shoulder serves no purpose but to further whatever animosity is already held. I'm sorry if a fewbad apples have left a bad taste in your mouth, but don't come at me like that. You don't even know me as an acquaintance. Can we start over and judge each other on an individual basis rather than wringing me in with those lowlifes?


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Sep 9, 2010)

ICP sucks.....


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Sep 9, 2010)

Your welcome to your opinion, but I don't see the point in posting in a fan thread if you're not a fan. Just move on to the next one


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Sep 9, 2010)

If you enjoy music that glorifies RAPE and MURDER then you should go right ahead and do both to yourself.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Sep 9, 2010)

If you could cite one ICP lyric that glorifies rape, I would welcome you to. As for murder: have you ever watched a horror movie? They glorify nurder in the same way: for the sake of entertainment. If stephen king can write a book about a clown that murders people, what' the difference between him and two guys from detroit rapping about one?


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 9, 2010)

"close your eyes and count to ten, don't wanna huh? cuz you know my nuts are goin in" lol i believe that would be an unwanted sexual act. i think some icp songs are funny and like two kmk songs are good but kmk raps about being in the suburbs and shit, thats lame. and i know its a generalization but A LOT of icp fans are face painted trailer park kids that go around doing stupid ass shit. not saying your one or nothing, as your right, one cannot judge your character based solely on your choice of music.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 9, 2010)

oh hey btw are those cfls in your avatar turned on? or under a blacklight? how'd you get them to be all blue and purple like that?


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Sep 9, 2010)

what about the one where he says - I'll bust a nut in your macaroni? That's food rape...


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Sep 9, 2010)

mistaphuck said:


> oh hey btw are those cfls in your avatar turned on? or under a blacklight? how'd you get them to be all blue and purple like that?


Photoshop ftw!



oJUICEBOXo said:


> what about the one where he says - I'll bust a nut in your macaroni? That's food rape...


I lawl'd

But seriously, if you dislike ICP, that's cool. If you've had some bad personal experiences with some juggalos who act like dicks, I apologize on behalf of juggalos everywhere.

That's not what this thread is for, though. This is for people who like the hatchet family to share their enthusiasm. I have no intention of turning this into an infantile flame war that solves nothing.


----------



## Hack Benjamen (Oct 19, 2010)

DumpsterKeeper, I'm a Lette and I totally support everything you said. If you have Juggalos coming to your skate park and hassling kids, then those mofos are NOT Juggalos. I like to refer to those people as "JuggaHOs" because that is what they are.

I have never touched, nor been around meth. I have never met a Juggalo who uses meth on a daily basis, in fact, I've only met one lette who USED to do meth and that was a decade ago. So there you go with yet another assumption that holds untrue.

And about Juggalos being racist, that's probably the FUNNIEST thing I've ever heard. I am a white woman, my fiance is a 100% BLACK Juggalo, my children are mixed with both Caucasian and African American. I don't even date white men, PERIOD. So how then are Juggalos racist? Also, listen to the song "Chicken Huntin'", it's all about killing bigots and racists. 

"FUCK SKIN COLOR, EVERYBODY'S BLUE!" - Insane Clown Posse


When we speak of Shangri-La, what you think we mean? Truth is we follow GOD, we've always been behind Him! 
The Carnival is GOD and may all Juggalos find Him! May The Juggalos Find god! - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 20, 2010)

Tight, I was beginning to feel like I was all alone for a minute. 

I can't honestly say I don't understand why people hate on juggalos. I jumped on the "Fuck ICP" bandwagon when I was 10 without even listening to their music. Why? Because else was doing it and it made my dumb ass feel like I was part of the group. It's really easy to get caught up in the crowd, especially when there's an easy target with plenty of bad press.

Anyway, this thread's dead, and I don't wanna see anymore haters jump in, so I'll just pm you.


----------



## D.REYx420 (Oct 20, 2010)

whoop whoop juggalos never die fuck haters we no we down with the clown


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

.....what the fuckk is a juggalo?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 21, 2010)

To put it simply: an ICP fan. Google it, you'll get plenty more info.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

Juggalos have compared themselves to a family.[3][4] Common characteristics include drinking the inexpensive soft drink Faygo and wearing face paint.[3] They view the lyrics of Psychopathic Records artists (which are often violent in nature) as a catharsis for aggression.[5][6] Several well known figures have identified as Juggalos. These include professional wrestlers Kazushige Nosawa[7] and Vampiro,[8] and rappers Chuck D,[9] Coolio,[10] Kung Fu Vampire,[11] MURS,[12] and Vanilla Ice.[13] ....wtf


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 21, 2010)

Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> .....what the fuckk is a juggalo?


 a fuckin lunatic. someone with a rope tied to his dick.

mcl


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

better than slipknot fans calling themselves maggots i guess


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 21, 2010)

Its just another subculture. Nothing to get heated about imo


----------



## D.REYx420 (Oct 21, 2010)

exactly everyone chill


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 21, 2010)

ICP is okay, I just wish their fans weren't 95 percent idiots.

Look up the term C.H.U.D., that is what they are.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2010)

Hack Benjamen said:


> DumpsterKeeper, I'm a Lette and I totally support everything you said. If you have Juggalos coming to your skate park and hassling kids, then those mofos are NOT Juggalos. I like to refer to those people as "JuggaHOs" because that is what they are.
> 
> I have never touched, nor been around meth. I have never met a Juggalo who uses meth on a daily basis, in fact, I've only met one lette who USED to do meth and that was a decade ago. So there you go with yet another assumption that holds untrue.
> 
> ...



 

who's not a racist?


----------



## SirXloin (Oct 21, 2010)

... Makes me glad I grew up in the 80's.


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 30, 2010)

InThEwOoDs said:


> If you enjoy music that glorifies RAPE and MURDER then you should go right ahead and do both to yourself.


Dude I rape myself like 5 times a day.


----------



## D.REYx420 (Dec 17, 2010)

fuck all of u ur faggots if ur not down with the clown woop woop fuck u bitches phsycopathic bitches u dont no shit eehhhhhh


----------



## dolamic (Nov 24, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> ICP is okay, I just wish their fans weren't 95 percent idiots.
> 
> Look up the term C.H.U.D., that is what they are.





D.REYx420 said:


> fuck all of u ur faggots if ur not down with the clown woop woop fuck u bitches phsycopathic bitches u dont no shit eehhhhhh



Yeah not all of us are like that.... but I see your point.


----------



## drolove (Nov 24, 2012)

why did you start this tread and why are there like 5 other threads just like it that just popped up? what memo did i miss???


----------



## dolamic (Nov 24, 2012)

09-08-2010, 01:40 PM #1 
*DumpsterKeeper* 






This memo? He started this thread. What are you talking about?


----------



## dbkick (Nov 24, 2012)

InThEwOoDs said:


> If you enjoy music that glorifies RAPE and MURDER then you should go right ahead and do both to yourself.


sometimes its a combo of the two the other way around, not a mile from where I live a juggalo fuck killed his 13 year old girlfriend and then raped the body. that fucker sits in prison right now being someone's little bitch, he was 18 and should have received the death penalty in my book, he was a hardcore icp fucking joke fan.old thread that needs to stay where it came from.


----------



## dolamic (Nov 26, 2012)

dbkick said:


> sometimes its a combo of the two the other way around, not a mile from where I live a juggalo fuck killed his 13 year old girlfriend and then raped the body. that fucker sits in prison right now being someone's little bitch, he was 18 and should have received the death penalty in my book, he was a hardcore icp fucking joke fan.old thread that needs to stay where it came from.


Good 60's mentality. Blame the band not the person.


----------



## dolamic (Nov 26, 2012)

*Definition of INFLUENCE*

1
_a_ *:* an ethereal fluid held to flow from the stars and to affect the actions of humans 
_b_ *:* an emanation of occult power held to derive from stars 

2
*:* an emanation of spiritual or moral force 



So is influence like magnets? I can't see or understand ethereal fluid flowing from the stars dbkick.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 26, 2012)

[h=3]_n·flu·ence_/&#712;inflo&#861;o&#601;ns/[/h]
Noun:
The capacity to have an effect on the character, development, or behavior of someone or something, or the effect itself.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 26, 2012)

maybe you just can't look things up for shit :/
Typical 80s mindset.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 26, 2012)

[h=3]Definition for *mindset*:[/h]
Web definitions:
mentality: a habitual or characteristic mental attitude that determines how you will interpret and respond to situations.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 26, 2012)

you smell that??? see ya!


----------

